# Relais für Stellantrieb FBH



## Cloud01 (9 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich möchte meine Stellantriebe (Alpha 5 230V von Theben) bei der Fussbodenheizung mit einem PWM Signal (von SPS, Zykluszeit ca 60s)  ansteuern.
Welche Reiais würded ihr einsetzen.
Hab folgende rausgesucht, was meint ihr welches passt am besten?
- PLC-RPT-24DC/21
- PLC-OPT-24DV/230AC/1
- PLC-OSC-24DV/230AC/2/ACT


----------



## Frohnius (9 August 2021)

ich habe mit der fussbodenheizung ebenfalls antriebe einsetzen müssen, gesteuert von einem thermostat je heizkreis / raum ....
dies soll ein überheizen des raumes verhindern ....
tatsache ist, dass das völliger unsinn ist .. dies wird bereits sauber durch die zentralheizung geregelt - vorlauftemperatur bzw abschaltung der pumpe bei entsprechender außentemperatur ...

nachdem der mist eingebaut war, habe ich die stromaufnahme der antriebe (stromlos geschlossen) gemessen ... 
der stromverbrauch von 8 stück dieser antriebe lag bei ca. 60 euro im jahr - somit ergibt sich absolut kein einsparpotential .. sondern der mist frisst nur strom und spart sowieso kaum öl bzw gas ... auf keinen fall genug ...

ich würde mir die spielerei an deiner stelle verkneifen - ist billiger


----------



## Blockmove (9 August 2021)

Einzelraumregelung bei einer FBH ist meist sinnlos.
Es gibt die Antriebe aber in 2 Ausführungen:

Stromlos Offen
Stromlos Geschlossen


----------



## Cloud01 (9 August 2021)

Danke für euer Feedback.
Welches Reials würded ihr den empfehlen?


----------



## Frohnius (9 August 2021)

ich weiß nicht wie deine impuls- pausen-zeiten sind .. aber aufgrund der wohl vielen schaltvorgänge auf jeden fall ein solid-state relais ...


----------



## Cloud01 (9 August 2021)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob das mit dem Solidstat Relais funktioniert, da ein minimaler Laststrom von 10mA erforderlich ist und gemäss Datenblatt der Stellantrieb 1W bei 230V benötigt.


----------



## Heinileini (9 August 2021)

Cloud01 schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher ob das mit dem Solidstat Relais funktioniert, da ein minimaler Laststrom von 10mA erforderlich ist und gemäss Datenblatt der Stellantrieb 1W bei 230V benötigt.


Also die Last erhöhen, indem man zum "Verbraucher" einen Widerstand parallel schaltet. In diesem Fall max. 39 kΩ (min. 2 W).
Das widerspricht lediglich dem Bestreben, möglichst wenig Energie zu verschwenden.


----------



## Frohnius (9 August 2021)

ich vermute das teil bekommt spannung, der antrieb wandert richtung "auf" .. 

ist der punkt offen erreicht, wird die standby leistung von ca. 1 watt benötigt .... 

sobald es stromlos wird, beginnt der antrieb sich zu schließen ....

laut datenblatt hat das teil nur 2 anschlüsse ...

wenn du ein pwm-signal für z.b. 50% offen generierst, wird er sicherlich mehr strom benötigen, da er in der pulse-zeit ja arbeitet ...

es wird wohl ein heizelement eingebaut sein so dass ein dauerbetrieb mit pwm-signal funktionieren sollte ...

anscheinend möchtest du den durchfluss jedes heizkreises damit regulieren ...
erfahrungsgemäß kannst du dir das aber sparen ... im ersten winter wird die einstellung verändert - und dann einfach NIE mehr


----------



## PN/DP (9 August 2021)

Cloud01 schrieb:


> da ein minimaler Laststrom von 10mA erforderlich ist und gemäss Datenblatt der Stellantrieb 1W bei 230V benötigt.


Du könntest der Last eine für 230VAC ausgelegte LED parallel schalten, entweder als Betriebsanzeige oder halt einfach als Verbraucher, z.B. Eaton M22-LEDC230-... die passen direkt auf Standard TS35 Hutschiene.

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (9 August 2021)

Die Stellantriebe gibts auch in 24V und die funktionieren gut mit den 24V Phönix-Optokopplern oder auch direkt an SPS-Ausgängen. Evtl. kannst du ja noch umtauschen.


----------



## Frohnius (9 August 2021)

Cloud01 schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher ob das mit dem Solidstat Relais funktioniert, da ein minimaler Laststrom von 10mA erforderlich ist und gemäss Datenblatt der Stellantrieb 1W bei 230V benötigt.


ich denke die 10mA werden min benötigt, wenn der stellantrieb voll geöffnet ist ...

ich bin mir sicher, dass ein solid state relais funktionieren wird ... 

ich hatte die in 24V-ausführung ... und war überrascht von der primitiven technik als die stellantriebe recht warm wurden  .. der stromverbrauch sinkt etwas wenn der heizungsverteiler ebenfalls warm ist ... 

solltest du damit den durchfluss einstellen wollen ist es egal ob du stromlos offen oder geschlossen verbaust ...

aber sollte es nur um die abschaltung der kreise bei max raumtemperatur gehen, würde ich dringend zu stromloss offen raten !!


----------



## Blockmove (9 August 2021)

Stromlos offen ist bei einem vernünftigen hydraulischen Abgleich und passend eingestellter Heizkurve wirklich die bessere Wahl.
Der Stromverbrauch der Antriebe macht sich schon übers Jahr bemerkbar.
Von PWM kann man auch auf ne simple Zweipunktregelung umstellen.
Ein paar Bekannte / Kollegen haben die Einzelraumregelung wieder deaktiviert und ärgern sich über die investierte Kohle.


----------



## Oberchefe (9 August 2021)

Üblicherweise ist in solchen Dingern nur ein Widerstand drin, der heizt sich bei Ansteuerung auf und ein Bimetall verbiegt sich dann und öffnet. Das funktioniert normalerweise auch mit einem Solid-State.


----------



## GLT (10 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Stellantriebe gibts auch in 24V und die funktionieren gut mit den 24V Phönix-Optokopplern


Und noch dazu auch mit 0-10V-Schnittstelle zum einfachsten Ansteuern, wenn schon.

@Cloud01 "Schwebender" Betrieb mittels Relaisklackerei ist Unsinn - erst recht bei einer FBH (viel zu träge).
Bei Bussystemen wird das zwar gerne gemacht, dort kommen aber Halbleiteraktoren zum Einsatz, die weder Lärm, noch übermässigen Verschleiß in dieser Betriebsart aufweisen.

Gibt es für deine SPS (ja, welche eigentlich?) eine derartige Karte, wäre das eine Option.

Für Relaisansteuerung entweder 2P-Regelung oder eine PWM mit mind. 20min Zykluszeit - bedenke, so ein Antrieb ist extrem träge.

Stromlos offen, zu oder gemischt?
Es kommt auf den Anlagenaufbau u. avisierten Funktionen an - reine Generalisierung ist nicht zielführend.


----------



## TheLevel (10 August 2021)

Ich habe bei mir die 24V stromlos geschlossen direkt an SPS-Ausgängen. Ich habe mich für stromlos geschlossen entschieden, weil übers Jahr gesehen seltener offen als geschlossen ist. Ich mache damit auch keine Regelung (mangels Temperaturfühler ohnehin nicht möglich bei mir) sondern nur eine PWM mit 1h Zykluszeit. Das erfüllt seit einigen Jahren seinen Zweck.


----------



## GLT (10 August 2021)

TheLevel schrieb:


> Ich mache damit auch keine Regelung (mangels Temperaturfühler ohnehin nicht möglich bei mir) sondern nur eine PWM mit 1h Zykluszeit. Das erfüllt seit einigen Jahren seinen Zweck.


Du feuerst steuerungstechnisch "ins Blaue" u. das erfüllt irgend einen Zweck?

Da bin ich allerdings neugierig, denn nach meiner Ansicht hätte man es dann ja gleich lassen können.


----------



## TheLevel (10 August 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Du feuerst steuerungstechnisch "ins Blaue" u. das erfüllt irgend einen Zweck?
> 
> Da bin ich allerdings neugierig, denn nach meiner Ansicht hätte man es dann ja gleich lassen können.


Nun ja, ich stelle damit die Raumtemperatur irgendwo zwischen "kalt" und "das, was die Heizung über die Außentemperatur regelt". Vorher musste ich, wenn ich einen Raum anpassen wollte, händisch das Ventil in der UV weiter auf oder zu drehen. Jetzt ist es eben ein Sollwert anpassen. Das war insbesondere doof, wenn man vielleicht in der Übergangszeit nur das Bad heizen wöllte.


----------



## GLT (10 August 2021)

Ist das nicht von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge?

Damit so eine "Steuerung" überhaupt funktionieren kann, darf die AT-Führung der Heizung im Grunde gar nicht wirklich funktionieren; über den hydraulischen Zustand würd ich mir da auch mal Gedanken machen.

Wenn da ohnehin schon mit einer SPS rumgewerkelt wird, würd ich da nicht 1m vorm Ziel verhungern wollen.

Welches Heizsystem, welche Bausubstanz liegt da vor - wenn man Fragen darf.


----------



## TheLevel (10 August 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Ist das nicht von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge?
> 
> Damit so eine "Steuerung" überhaupt funktionieren kann, darf die AT-Führung der Heizung im Grunde gar nicht wirklich funktionieren; über den hydraulischen Zustand würd ich mir da auch mal Gedanken machen.
> 
> ...


Es war mit minimalem Aufwand und Kosten das gewünschte Ergebnis.
Die zusätzliche Temperaturmessung in den einzelnen Räumen wäre jetzt ein vielfaches an Aufwand und/oder Kosten. Dafür könnte ich dann natürlich 21° statt 70% vorgeben....

Das Haus ist so 30 Jahre alt und hatte ne Ölheizung, in einem Raum gab es sogar ein Thermostat, alle anderen Räume eben nur händisch über die Ventile in der UV zu verstellen. Dann habe ich die Stellantriebe montiert und wollte mir was für die Temperaturerfassung überlegen. Dann habe ich gesehen, dass es auch ohne schon funktioniert.

Nach einem Wasserschaden hab ich auf Wärmepumpe mit Erdwärme umgerüstet, aber die Raumsteuerung genau so gelassen. Ob das irgend wann mal ordentlich hydraulisch abgeglichen wurde weiß ich nicht (nicht selbst gebaut sondern so gekauft), aber so lange es so funktioniert will ich mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## GLT (10 August 2021)

Das war der Referenzthermostat.

Also FBH in allen Räumen? Heizkörper?

Bei ca. 30 Jahren würde ich eher nicht davon ausgehen, dass da ein hydr. Abgleich gemacht wurde - da wurde idR einfach nur die VL solange hochgedreht, bis sich keiner beschwert - Betriebskosten sind ja nicht dem Heizi sein Geldbeutel.

Hast Du mal nach den Taktraten deiner WP gesehen?
Mittelfristig würde ich empfehlen, sich die Sache nochmals genauer anzusehen - da könnte glatt monetär was rausspringen


----------



## TheLevel (10 August 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Das war der Referenzthermostat.
> 
> Also FBH in allen Räumen? Heizkörper?
> 
> ...


Nein, kein Referenzthermostat - einfach ein Thermostat für den einen Raum.
Und ja, FBH in allen Räumen.

Dann gib mal eine Idee, wo du einen Ansatz siehst, etwas zu sparen - wer spart nicht gerne?


----------



## GLT (10 August 2021)

Dass der Thermostat tatsächlich für einen Raum gewesen wäre, ist unüblich - idR hat man da früher die Zentralheizung mit aktiviert.

Ich würde mir als erstes mal die Hydraulik heranziehen, sprich hydr. Abgleich kontrollieren u. ggfs. durchführen, die Pumpeleistung(en) überprüfen (es wurde gerne eine eher zu grosse verwendet).

Wärmepumpen mögen Taktung eher wenig, d.h. hier sollte möglichst ausreichender Massenfluß gewährleistet werden.
Je niedriger du mit der VL kommst, desto "sparsamer" ist deine WP im Heizbetrieb -> Heizkurve optimieren.

Je nach Gebäude, können sich partiell unbeheizte Räume in der Gesamtbetrachtung negativ auswirken, da angrenzende Räume die "unbeheizten" ja "mitheizen", dann besser moderat durchheizen.

Ziel wäre erreicht, wenn ohne äußeren Energieeintrag (Sonne) die AT-Führung die gewünschten Raumtemperaturen bei möglichst geringer VL erreicht. Hier könnte dann auch eine ERR aufsetzen, könnte aber auch obsolet werden, wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass du die VL nicht so weit runterbringen wirst, dass dieser "Selbstregeleffekt" einsetzt, da die FBH für höhrer VL gebaut wurde.

Die Leistungsabgabe der Einzelräume lässt sich billig u. automatisch z.B. mit Dallastempfühler kontrollieren (Spreizung).

Nimmt alles zwar ein wenig Zeit in Anspruch, ist aber im Endeffekt nicht wild u. rentiert sich im Geldbeutel.


----------



## Plan_B (10 August 2021)

Ich bin ebenfalls Verfechter von_
- alle FB-Heizkreise offen
- hydraulischer Abgleich
- AT-Führung
als energetisch optimale Variante.

Meine Experimente mit PWM an thermischen Stellantrieben habe ich jedenfalls schon vor 8 Jahren aufgegeben. Der Eigenverbrauch der Stellventile (NC) lag im Pseudo-Stellbereich bei ca. 5W und im Voll-Auf-Standby bei <1W (vermutlich PTC als Heizwiderstand). Keine 2 Ventile hatten die gleiche Charakteristik im PWM-Bereich.
Letztlich habe ich über die zuerst genannten Maßnahmen ein deutlich angenehmeres Raumklima bei minimaler VL-Temperatur (Gas-BW-heizung) erreicht und die FB-Stellantriebe nebst Raumtemperaturfühlern komplett eingespart.

Das Pro und Contra haben wir hier gefühlt in 100 Threads schon diskutiert.


----------



## Blockmove (10 August 2021)

andy_ schrieb:


> Das Pro und Contra haben wir hier gefühlt in 100 Threads schon diskutiert.


Ja manchmal wird das Thema zur Religion gemacht.
Ich seh FBH Einzelraumregelung bei neuen Häusern als Ergänzung on Top.
Basis ist und bleibt ein vernünftiger hydraulischer Abgleich und eine richtig eingestellte Aussentemp-Heizkurve.
Damit kann man schon ne Menge Geld sparen.
Natürlich braucht man da viel Geduld ... Aber die ist bei FBH sowieso ganz wichtig.


----------



## TheLevel (11 August 2021)

Die Pumpe wurde beim Umrüsten auf Erdwärme auf eine geregelte getauscht und das hat sich tatsächlich deutlich bemerkbar gemacht - die alte war ein gigantischer Stromfresser. 
Die Idee mit PWM einen konstanten Durchfluss zu erreichen habe ich auch schnell verworfen, weil die das, wie andy_ sagt, auf Grund der unterschiedlichen Charakteristik einfach nicht hergeben. Jetzt sind 50% halt eine halbe stunde auf und eine halbe Stunde zu. 
Ich habe auch einen kontinuierlichen Wasserfluss - die Öffnungszeiten der einzelnen Zonen starten immer unterschiedlich. Ich denke, der hydraulische Abgleich wurde schon mal gemacht - es war bei voll offen in den Räumen gleich warm. 
Wie gesagt, meine persönliche Motivation war es, zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten nur das Bad zu heizen, dann kommt irgendwann die Tochter dazu, dann der Rest vom Haus und irgendwann der Wintergarten. Das hatte den Ölverbrauch übers Jahr bei der alten Heizung schon merklich reduziert.


----------



## Blockmove (11 August 2021)

@TheLevel 

Ganz ehrlich ... Deine Steuerung ist schon ziemlich absurd.
50% PWM versetzt für jeden Raum sollte sich komplett durch einen richtigen hydraulischen Abgleich ersetzten lassen.


----------



## TheLevel (11 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @TheLevel
> 
> Ganz ehrlich ... Deine Steuerung ist schon ziemlich absurd.
> 50% PWM versetzt für jeden Raum sollte sich komplett durch einen richtigen hydraulischen Abgleich ersetzten lassen.


Das war ja ein Beispiel. Die Räume, die "normal" beheizt werden stehen auf 100%, es gibt aber Räume in denen ich eben zeitweise nicht oder weniger heizen möchte. Und ich mache den hydraulischen Abgleich ja nicht jeden Monat neu, wenn sich an meinen temperaturwünschen etwas ändert.
edit:
Ich glaube, wir reden hier aneinander vorbei - meine Heizung hat so funktioniert, wie ich es auch kenne: AT-geführt, ohne etwas anzufassen alle Räume das ganze Jahr über mehr oder weniger konstant auf einer Temperatur. Ich wollte dann lediglich den Luxus, zeitweise (und bevor auch das falsch verstanden wird: damit meine ich nicht stunden oder tage sondern eher Wochen oder Monate) einzelne Räume höher oder niedriger zu temperieren. Das ganze hat sich dann positiv auf meinen Geldbeutel ausgewirkt.


----------

